# Upgrading the 2nd body: 6D vs 5D2



## TiCoyote (May 14, 2013)

I shoot weddings professionally.   My primary body is a 5D2 with a 24-70 2.8L and a speedlight.  My secondary body is a 50D with a 50 1.4 or an 85 1.2L.  

Here's what I like about the 50D:  
lightweight
fast and responsive
gapless microlens sensor provides a beautiful image

The problem is that it's a crop sensor, and sometimes my 85 is just too tight.  Particularly on the dance floor during receptions.  

So here are my options: 
5D2
Pros: I already have one, so they would be interchangeable
Uses CF cards

Cons: 
Focusing is slow, sometimes can't focus at all without AF-assist from the speedlight
Peripheral AF points are hit-or-miss

60D
Pros:  Better low-light AF
Cleaner high-ISO image
Digital level
Top active AF point switches with camera orientation (I would LOVE this feature)
Lighter weight
Gapless microlens
It's a new toy, and I love new toys.  

Cons:  Max shutter speed of 4000, and I do find myself shooting at 8000, particularly to get closeups with the 85 1.2 open wide at bright, outdoor receptions.  
Uses SD cards, so now I'm buying and carrying 2 kinds of cards
CNET claims that they found that it focuses SLOWLY (1.4 sec) in low light.  So even if it CAN focus in lower light, if it can't do it quickly, who cares?


Really, I'm looking for a response from someone who has used both the 6D and the 5D2.  What's your experience?


----------



## ronlane (May 14, 2013)

If I had my choice and the money wasn't that big of a deal, I'd get the 5D II. My reasoning for that was that since you already had one, you would be more comfortable with the buttons and won't have to learn any changes that the 6D may have and you don't have to buy any new equipment


----------



## curtyoungblood (May 14, 2013)

I haven't actually used a 6D, but I would probably go that route. I frequently run up against the 5D's limitations on iso and only having 1 cross-type focusing sensor. It is a great camera, but both of those things frequently make my life a little difficult. I can't imagine the upper limit of 1/4,000 max shutter speed being a serious limitation. Even if you're shooting outside, you ought to be able to adjust either the ISO or the aperture to a reasonable point to get down to that.  

Also, if you're shooting wedding professionally, I would seriously consider spending the money on a 5diii. It seems to be a much better camera that is actually designed to do what you're doing professionally.


----------



## TiCoyote (May 14, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> Also, if you're shooting wedding professionally, I would seriously consider spending the money on a 5diii. It seems to be a much better camera that is actually designed to do what you're doing professionally.



The 5D3 is undoubtedly the best camera, but I just don't think the budget will allow it.  

I'm also thinking about swapping the 24-70 lens for the new mark ii, and maybe picking up a 35 1.4.


----------



## jaomul (May 14, 2013)

Why not use a 50mm on your 50d to give the approx fov of an 85 on your 5d. If your cameras are good enough buy a lens to suit


----------



## TiCoyote (May 14, 2013)

jaomul said:


> Why not use a 50mm on your 50d to give the approx fov of an 85 on your 5d. If your cameras are good enough buy a lens to suit



The foreshortening and background blur the 85 provides is more flattering than a 50.


----------



## jaomul (May 14, 2013)

TiCoyote said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Why not use a 50mm on your 50d to give the approx fov of an 85 on your 5d. If your cameras are good enough buy a lens to suit
> ...


Ya I see. You prob wont go wrong either way. If you didnt have any camera I would recommend the new 6d because its modern but with how used to the controls you must be a second 5d might make sense. To be fair anyway I have not used either enough to make a good judgement.


----------

